
Ambition is good; action is better: Making progress on our climate commitments - scottcha
https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-issues/2019/09/22/ambition-is-good-action-is-better-making-progress-on-our-climate-commitments/
======
frankbreetz
Actions speak louder than words:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21053119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21053119)

